
Psychology of Intelligence Analysis (1999) - selmat
https://www.cia.gov/library/center-for-the-study-of-intelligence/csi-publications/books-and-monographs/psychology-of-intelligence-analysis
======
dang
A thread from 2018:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18500075](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18500075)

2017:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14852250](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14852250)

I feel like there were others but can't find them.

------
tcgv
Great book! Read after seeing its thread here in 2018, couldn't recommend it
enough.

Started spotting several cognitive biases described in the book in myself and
people around me.

Its explanation of our memory system is simple, yet very elucidating.

